# Universal x1 PCIe Adapter



## DuckieHo

I bought a x1 PCIe riser for $8 on eBay.









I used a Dremel to cut out the backend of the slot. This way I could fit any PCIe card into a x1 PCIe slot. The advantage of this is that you won't be voiding the motherboard or video card warranty. The results? It works!

The only thing to watch out for is that the card sags a little bit since it does not have the full slot for support. Be careful in vertically mounted mobos so that the card doesn't come into contact with the next card down.



















I used a screw to hold the card into the bracket.









It works!


----------



## tenchimuyo93

im still wondering how a more powerfull card will do. i know they are working on it in the other thread. i have no problem buying a 8400/9400 but if i can pack a 9600 or better in there all the better.


----------



## Nelson2011

Nice







time to find a cheap 9500gt and get a riser


----------



## tonyhague

Please excuse the stupid question.....but what are all the other pins for on the GPU? surely they serve a purpose


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonyhague* 
Please excuse the stupid question.....but what are all the other pins for on the GPU? surely they serve a purpose

Additional lanes for more bandwidth (hence x1, x4, x8, x16).

x1 is enough bandwidth for Folding since data isn't continously feed to the card. I also assume x1 is enough for PhysX since it is twice as much bandwidth as dedicated PCI PhysX cards. x1 is also fine to run additional monitors in 2D mode.


----------



## trueg50

Hey Duckie, what happened to your P5E? I thought it had problems with this riser card?

Very cool anyhow.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trueg50* 
Hey Duckie, what happened to your P5E? I thought it had problems with this riser card?

Very cool anyhow.

At this point... no clue. It obviously works in this mobo (identical to the P5e but with more LEDs/buttons).


----------



## tonyhague

thank you dh


----------



## nitteo

Great Job Duckie!

I love how our team is being innovative for folding! Go OCN!


----------



## grunion

How come I don't have a physx drop down menu?


----------



## DuckieHo

I should mass produce these and sell them.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
How come I don't have a physx drop down menu?

Try disabling SLI and see if it shows up?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
I should mass produce these and sell them.









Try disabling SLI and see if it shows up?

No SLI


----------



## Weedvender

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Additional lanes for more bandwidth (hence x1, x4, x8, x16).

x1 is enough bandwidth for Folding since data isn't continously feed to the card. I also assume x1 is enough for PhysX since it is twice as much bandwidth as dedicated PCI PhysX cards. x1 is also fine to run additional monitors in 2D mode.

If it sags, and you have that dremel, I would go to home depot, get a wooden dowel and some rubber pads (make sure it isn't black rubber) and cut a notch on top of the dowel so the card can sit and hold it self against the motherboard surface using the dowel as a support beam. Apply rubber where needed..


----------



## bdattilo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
I should mass produce these and sell them.









Try disabling SLI and see if it shows up?

I'd buy one


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
No SLI

Right... I dunno then? Latest drivers?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Weedvender* 
If it sags, and you have that dremel, I would go to home depot, get a wooden dowel and some rubber pads (make sure it isn't black rubber) and cut a notch on top of the dowel so the card can sit and hold it self against the motherboard surface using the dowel as a support beam. Apply rubber where needed..


That would help for a horizontally mounted mobo? The sag issue is for vertically mounted mobos. You can't really see it in the picture well... In the pics inside the case, you may notice that the back end of card is slight lower than the port end. If you have another card or heatsink below the card, they may touch.


----------



## jarble

great job with this


----------



## SLeeZeY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Right... I dunno then? Latest drivers?

That would help for a horizontally mounted mobo? The sag issue is for vertically mounted mobos. You can't really see it in the picture well... In the pics inside the case, you may notice that the back end of card is slight lower than the port end. If you have another card or heatsink below the card, they may touch.

'Lean to' I used a match stick to help hold up a mates overly large heat sink









I'm sure there are plenty of places to wedge one in between the card and mobo, I used spots of glue to make the fit tight (but not enough to do damage when eventually removed)


----------



## Manji

Thats very clever.


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Very innovative. +rep....not that you need it


----------



## The Duke

Why am I not supprised "Ducky did it"


----------



## mega_option101

Looks very clean









Beats voiding your motherboards warranty for only $8


----------



## MadCatMk2

DuckieHo, could we have some measurements like this?









Wondering if I'll have to use one or two raisers... (damn RAM dimms in the way)


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
DuckieHo, could we have some measurements like this?

Wondering if I'll have to use one or two raisers... (damn RAM dimms in the way)









Sure.... The first measurement is standard. You can measure any PCIe card from the pins to PCB for that. I am pretty sure it will not clear memory modules.

If you need more distance, I can use ribbon PCIe adapters for $9.50 shipped: http://cgi.ebay.com/Flex-Ribbon-PCI-...3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## MadCatMk2

Yeah I found those ribbon adapters too, but card placement could be even harder as the PCi-e x1 slot of my motherboard is exactly above 3 PCI-e x16.. although 17cm should be enough to find a spot in a HAF.
Two simple risers would be more of a PITA though indeed..


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
Yeah I found those ribbon adapters too, but card placement could be even harder as the PCi-e x1 slot of my motherboard is exactly above 3 PCI-e x16.. although 17cm should be enough to find a spot in a HAF.
Two simple risers would be more of a PITA though indeed..

Get x1 PCIe ribbons for all your PCIe slots. Build a longer bracket that will hold and space the video cards out more.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Get x1 PCIe ribbons for all your PCIe slots. Build a longer bracket that will hold and space the video cards out more.









It's a good idea, but 40 bucks for ribbons? I'll be saving those for the next folding rig


----------



## Pic0liter

Sweet! I'll remember these for when I have funds for a second graphics card.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
It's a good idea, but 40 bucks for ribbons? I'll be saving those for the next folding rig









I linked you to $9.50 shipped ones...


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
I linked you to $9.50 shipped ones...

Maybe I didn't understand quite well, but didn't you just suggest 4 of them?


----------



## Mootsfox

I missed the point of this... enlighten me?


----------



## sli_shroom

allows the use of any pci-e card in the pcie x1 slot. although the card will be limited in bandwidth, it will fit in the slot and not come into contact with caps/etc that mobo companies put right behind the x1 slot (since all x1 cards are short and wouldnt come into contact with those parts like a longer card that hangs over the slot will)


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I missed the point of this... enlighten me?


PCI-E 1X Slot for GPU [email protected].. or PhysX I guess.. or if you just need more VGAs for monitors


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Maybe I didn't understand quite well, but didn't you just suggest 4 of them?


Oh, right... you'll need more than one.... maybe ask for a discount?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I missed the point of this... enlighten me?


Allows you to use any PCIe card in a x1 slot. It allows you not void your warranty.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


Allows you to use any PCIe card in a x1 slot. It allows you not void your warranty.


I see now, I wasn't getting it because you had to mod the adapter as well to make it work.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I see now, I wasn't getting it because you had to mod the adapter as well to make it work.



Better to void a $8 adapter than a $100-300 mobo. Especially since you risk damaging the PCB when cutting the mobo slot.


----------



## sgdude

hmmm maybe ill get that and this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814140091

link to the ebay product please?


----------



## DuckieHo

bump cause its useful.


----------



## gerikoh

so with a riser, the card will be tall. now how did you manage to screw that in your case?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gerikoh*


so with a riser, the card will be tall. now how did you manage to screw that in your case?


With a screw (and washer).


----------



## procpuarie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Weedvender*


If it sags, and you have that dremel, I would go to home depot, get a wooden dowel and some rubber pads (make sure it isn't black rubber) and cut a notch on top of the dowel so the card can sit and hold it self against the motherboard surface using the dowel as a support beam. Apply rubber where needed..


what's wrong with black rubber? i use it as an insulator for the screws on my wood tech-station.


----------



## Hueristic

Good job duckie! Somehow missed this thread







+rep


----------



## gerikoh

is an 8400gt enough for physx? coz i plan to buy a 9400gt instead of the 9500gt ddr3 and save myself $20.


----------



## lordikon

Sweet, I might have room for a couple of PCI-e1x card setups if I remove the covers on my cards and run em naked.


----------



## the_milk_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Sweet, I might have room for a couple of PCI-e1x card setups if I remove the covers on my cards and run em naked.


are u high???


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_milk_man*


are u high???


High? You know that 'running a card naked' means taking off the plastic casing that is around the heatsink? Anyway, no I'm not high, I've never been high.


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_milk_man*


are u high???


hahahha


----------



## JEK3

$8 for a riser? I've seen them from reputable dealers (I don't necessarily trust fleabay sellers) for 5 times that price.

I'm assuming I wouldn't have much luck doing this to put my 8600GT in with my three 8800GTS's. Probably drop the ppd too much.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


High? You know that 'running a card naked' means taking off the plastic casing that is around the heatsink? Anyway, no I'm not high, I've never been high.


Naked? I've only heard talking removing the heatsink, or the IHS on a CPU.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


High? You know that 'running a card naked' means taking off the plastic casing that is around the heatsink? Anyway, no I'm not high, I've never been high.


Running a card naked means taking the HSF assembly off and running the core entirely bare. In extreme nudity even take the IHS off.

Also great guide duckie


----------



## K092084

Going to be trying this in my work computer. See if I can't fit another 8800gt in there.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
Going to be trying this in my work computer. See if I can't fit another 8800gt in there.

Nice keep us informed! I'll be sliceing another mobo soon. Too many things on my plate lately!


----------



## Kryten

Why can't you just slot a x1 sound card into the x16 slot?

Sorry if that's a stupid question.


----------



## procpuarie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kryten* 
Why can't you just slot a x1 sound card into the x16 slot?

Sorry if that's a stupid question.

you can.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kryten* 
Why can't you just slot a x1 sound card into the x16 slot?

Sorry if that's a stupid question.

You can. You can slots a x16 card in x1 slot as well. However, you will have to cut up the slot (void warranty), cut up the card (void warranty), or make a $8 adapter.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
You can. You can slots a x16 card in x1 slot as well. However, you will have to cut up the slot (void warranty), cut up the card (void warranty), or make a $8 adapter.

Are you saying you don't void the warranty on the adapter!


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Are you saying you don't void the warranty on the adapter!









What warranty on the adapter?


----------



## this n00b again

do you think it would be safe to do this with a 8800 gs?

i feel that it would either draw too much power to be too much for 1x pcie


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


do you think it would be safe to do this with a 8800 gs?

i feel that it would either draw too much power to be too much for 1x pcie


Of course it's safe. The GS has external power. BTW that is the card most peops modded the boards in the first place for.


----------



## Lord Xeb

You got to install the nvidia tools


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


do you think it would be safe to do this with a 8800 gs?

i feel that it would either draw too much power to be too much for 1x pcie


It is should be safe for any video card. All the power connections are in the first 22 pins. The x1, x4, and x8 PCIe slots have four +12v pins. The x16 PCIe has five +12v pins. I doubt the additional pin is necessary unless the load is near the maximum support by both the slot and auxillary plug(s). In addition, there is a Power Good pin... but I'm not sure what exactly it is for.... It might just be the signal from the PSU that it can turn on.

Note the location of the +12v pins:
http://www.interfacebus.com/Design_P...1x_PinOut.html
http://www.interfacebus.com/Design_P...6x_PinOut.html


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


It is safe for ANY video card. All the power connections are in the first 22 pins. That means a x1 PCIe slot and x16 PCIe can provide exactly the same amount of power.

Note the location of the +12v pins:
http://www.interfacebus.com/Design_P...6x_PinOut.html


time to go pick up a riser card. hehehe























about how much power does a 8800 gs draw. im thinking of adding it to my board with 2x 9600 gso's with OCed shaders, with e4500 OCed, on 550w.

im pretty sure 550watts is more than enough.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


time to go pick up a riser card. hehehe























about how much power does a 8800 gs draw. im thinking of adding it to my board with 2x 9600 gso's with OCed shaders, with e4500 OCed, on 550w.

im pretty sure 550watts is more than enough.


OC'd that should just make it, unless it's a chinese/thialand generic one!

Sounds like a great plan! Post pics.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


time to go pick up a riser card. hehehe























about how much power does a 8800 gs draw. im thinking of adding it to my board with 2x 9600 gso's with OCed shaders, with e4500 OCed, on 550w.

im pretty sure 550watts is more than enough.


Opps.... read read my post above. I just noticed an additional +12v pin on x16 slots.


----------



## this n00b again

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


Opps.... read read my post above. I just noticed an additional +12v pin on x16 slots.










yeah i just saw that... hmmm...

makes me wonder.

i see a wake on pin #11

Quote:



OC'd that should just make it, unless it's a chinese/thialand generic one!


cooler master, i think it's a real power, or something.

@ mr duckieHo

what happened that time you fried that asus board. I remember seeing a thread about you frying an asus board using the 1x pci-e slot. mind elaborating?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *this n00b again* 
@ mr duckieHo

what happened that time you fried that asus board. I remember seeing a thread about you frying an asus board using the 1x pci-e slot. mind elaborating?

I missed that, don't see how it's possible unless he somehow connected the pins?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *this n00b again*


what happened that time you fried that asus board. I remember seeing a thread about you frying an asus board using the 1x pci-e slot. mind elaborating?


I _think_ it was either.....

* The PCIe adapter actually wasn't in the slot when I turned the mobo on and it shorted something on the surface.
* The adapter wasn't in straight and caused pins to short.

That's really the only two things that I could explain it....


----------



## Ocnewb

So the PCIe X1 will not have enough power for the 8800GS? Has anyone confirmed this method working with 8800GS ?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ocnewb* 
So the PCIe X1 will not have enough power for the 8800GS? Has anyone confirmed this method working with 8800GS ?

??? were did you get this idea?


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Naked? I've only heard talking removing the heatsink, or the IHS on a CPU.

On some newer cards (namely the GX2) you can remove the outer casing without removing the fan.

Thanks duckie, i might try this if i can fit it in my slot. the GTX is sorta big







and i don't want to obstruct its airflow


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Thanks duckie, i might try this if i can fit it in my slot. the GTX is sorta big







and i don't want to obstruct its airflow

Just make sure the card is properly supported... a 1x PCIe adapter should not handle the entire weight of the card.


----------



## daffy.duck

I want to do something similar but instead burn out the back of the slot on the mobo, so I can use my 8800GTS as physx.
Don't know when I'll get the time though.


----------



## goodolsen

Damn, I just sold my 8400gs to manyak, I should have read this thread before i did that. This is a great idea.

+rep


----------



## DuckieHo

Grr..... being so small.... I lost my adapter!

I have to buy more now....


----------



## allenottawa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Grr..... being so small.... I lost my adapter!

I have to buy more now....

http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-PCI-Express-P...item334d0072c3
http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-PCI-Express-P...item53de34d2c5


----------



## OldChap

Another thread was mentioned but my search missed it so can anyone tell me what is the most powerful card working with this mod


----------



## AyeYo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


Opps.... read read my post above. I just noticed an additional +12v pin on x16 slots.










So what's the verdict on this, safe or not? I'd love to do this mod so I could throw my current 8600GT on the x1 and just use it to fold, and then buy an 8800GT as a primary card and second folder. However, I'm not going to risk my MB for it.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OldChap*


Another thread was mentioned but my search missed it so can anyone tell me what is the most powerful card working with this mod


For folding? Doubt there's a card that needs more than x1.
As far as I remember from the days this x1 mod was so cash nobody had tried a card that got a PPD hit.


----------



## MAD_J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daffy.duck*


I want to do something similar but instead burn out the back of the slot on the mobo, so I can use my 8800GTS as physx.
Don't know when I'll get the time though.


Physx is w/e I have an extra card for physx and the only game ive played with it was Mirrors edge but the physx was so bad it lagged the game so I disabled it anyway lol.


----------



## tincanman

the rest of the pins I assume is only used when the gpu knows that it's connected to lets say a x16 lane.'
but nice, a 8400gs is definintly not bottlenecked by 1x pcie lane


----------



## zodac

Most GPUs can fold fine even in x1; very bandwidth unintensive.


----------



## Le_Loup

Pardon my bump, had a chance to look this over, very impressed. And bedazzled at the idea... might try... o_o

- Le_Loup


----------



## EduFurtado

I wonder how are the results for using a card like a 9800gt or 9800gtx+ for physX in one of those slots...

anybody has anything to say about this?








sorry for my bump.. read 3 threads about this and find nothing


----------



## Raedwulf

Let me get this straight.

You have 1 pci x16 slot
and a pciex1 slot.

..and you put a pciex16 card into a pciex1 slot?

am I wrong?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raedwulf*


Let me get this straight.

You have 1 pci x16 slot
and a pciex1 slot.

..and you put a pciex16 card into a pciex1 slot?

am I wrong?


We call that [email protected]


----------



## omega17

I call this necromancy


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


I call this necromancy










I call this....SPARTA!


----------



## nicksasa

hmm, might cut out the x1 slo on my mobo so that i can put my 9600GT in it but i think i won't be able to because i have a sound card in slot under it (i fried my mobo's audio)


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicksasa* 
hmm, might cut out the x1 slo on my mobo so that i can put my 9600GT in it but i think i won't be able to because i have a sound card in slot under it (i fried my mobo's audio)

Your motherboard has two pci-e slots on it. One has the pci-e x16 under it and nothing above it and the other has no slots under it.


----------



## nicksasa

My 9600gt has an 2slot cooler so it might get hot of i place it in the bottom of my case


----------



## Liighthead

lol so carnt have sli/xfire? with like 2 low end cards?

[email protected] it is! haha mmmmMMmms


----------



## daydream99

LOL! i can find that 9600gso and make it calculate phyx. it must be floating around somewhere!


----------



## TronRR

Interesting stuff.I just started a thread earlier in the gpu section asking if I could put my pci 1x or pci to use,possibly for [email protected] has all the answers. lol.

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-cards-general/965911-fits-pci-slot-pci-1x-slot.html


----------



## Tarun

can it be used for gaming ????????? i wanted to crossfire a pair a old 3850(got another form my friends scrap pc







)till my 5670 returns ?


----------



## arvidab

Your motherboard probably have to support CF and with just one PCIe x16 that is highly unlikely and even if you got it working even an 3850 probably would be enough to saturate the bandwidth.


----------



## MrCyberdude

Just picked up a Gigabyte - GA-GA-Z68XP-UD5 motherboard and I'm running dual MSI 3GB each N580GTX Lightning Xtreme Edition's in SLI.
Well as soon as you do that there is very risky clearances between any of the spare slots and the exposed fans on the GPU's.
The only safe free slot is a 1xPCIE at the CPU end, but after the approximate 2 inch clearance there is a heat sink that makes the slot un-usable(labeled Ultra Durable) for a full length card.
I am desperate to get a TV tuner card in the slot and as it's a half height card I'm hoping the rigid adapter is going to do the trick matched with the half height supplied end plate. Fingers crossed.


----------



## arvidab

Is a tuner card foldable? Didn't know that, that's cool!


----------



## MrCyberdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Is a tuner card foldable? Didn't know that, that's cool!


Hahaha, very funny smarty. Congratz on your 1000 post I see today.

Actually if I have a TV tuner card installed then the PC will stay on most of the time and therefor have more time to Fold. ;D


----------

